# ssh x11 forwarding gdk problem

## vapz

Hi

This is my first post in the forum and my english is rather bad, so please forgive me some mistakes.

I have a problem with tunneling x11 applications through a ssh tunnel. Simple X-apps like xclock work without any problems, but gtk apps i.e. gq or nicotine always die.

the errormessage from nicotine look like this:

```

The program 'nicotine' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.

  (Details: serial 36 error_code 3 request_code 38 minor_code 0)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

```

By the way, a friend of mine tried to start nicotine over ssh on his powerbook and there it worked without problems so I think the problem is related to X or the Windowmanager. 

I'm using XFCE4, but I also tried it with gnome and KDE.

thanks for your help

----------

## trumee

Did you upgrade your ssh recently, try to use SSH -X -Y servername

HTH

----------

## vapz

thank you very much, now it works

i've tried it with -X and with -Y, but not with both options!  :Wink: 

----------

## helamonster

That sounds all well and good, but in my case I am connecting from a Windows machine running Xmanager. I wasn't able to find any similar option in its configuration. Does anyone know how I can overcome this problem in this case?

----------

## helamonster

... Cygwin to the rescue!

Instead of using Xmanager, I just used my installation of cygwin to start X, then ssh -X -Y and it works fine. Hope this helps someone else out there. I wouldn't doubt that a new version of Xmanager will have support for this.

----------

